# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  O que NÃO é eliminado pelo carvão activado ?

## João Magano

Outras questões:

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Na minha opinião esta pergunta pode induzir em erro havendo duas respostas certas.

O nitorgénio orgânico realmente não é removido com eficiência pelo carvão, mas não podemos dizer que não remove, uma vez que tudo o que seja superfície é um bom local para alocar bactérias nitrificantes (nem que seja a superfície externa).

O ozono não preciso de nada para sair, ele reage por si, sendo um oxidante poderosíssimo. Ele reage oxidando a matéria orgânica gastando-se a si próprio, ou saindo como gás da água.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## João Magano

Ola Brian,

Se analisadas com cuidado ha realmente algumas imprecisões nestas questões, por exemplo na questão numero 5 sobre o Amoniaco, na qual a pergunta mistura um pouco Amonia, Amoniaco e Hidroxido de Amonio. Mas embora sofram de algumas imprecisões, e porque se destinam a testar conhecimentos basicos, pareceram-me suficientemente boas e válidas para as colocar.

Relativamente ao Ozono, é verdade o que afirmas, a maior parte "desaparece" por si, mas não é menos verdade que o carvão activado o remove e é usado para remover o Ozono residual, e o uso de carvão activado é por varios fabricantes aconselhado quando se usa um Ozonizador.

Quanto a questão bacteriologica do carvão activado, realmente se não for substituido e/ou lavado frequentemente, ficará colonizado por bacterias nitrificantes, mas aí dá-se apenas uma transformação do composto "azótico"  (não sei se é assim que se diz), ou seja passa de Amonia (total) para Nitritos e de Nitritos para Nitratos, não é removido é transformado. Para haver remoção terá que haver desnitrificação, e para haver desenvolvimento de bacterias anaerobicas no carvão activado, certamente este não estará a ser usado de forma usual.

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Ok, percebi o que disseste e concordo.

No entanto continuo a não ver a aplicabilidade do carvão para remoção do ozono, mas aceito que se defenda esse ponto de vista. Na práctica não vejo uma necessidade imperativa da sua utilização, sendo o ozono tão rápido a reagir (poucos minutos) e ser consumido que que o carvão nem o cheira  :SbSourire21:  Só se o carvão está logo à saída da câmara de reacção!?

Acho muito interessante este tipo de questões. Permitem pensar um pouco e aprender bastante.

Um grande abraço,

Brian

----------


## Igor Neto

Reedição.


BEm é uma baralhacao de conheçimento que estou estupefacto com o vosso condordar. Falo de um dizer menos bem e o outro refutar e dizer ainda menos bem.Nitrificacao é a passagem de amoniaco a nitritos e nao tem nada que ver com azoto diatomico na superficie.
Em relacao a pergunta do amoniaco nao tem nada que justificar esta muito bem elaborada os conceitos de quimica é que tem que ter para responder bem. 
Em relacao ao ozono a resposta esta corente. azoto atmosferico so é convertido pelas cianobacterias que fixam o azoto atmosferico, convertendo em nitritos, o carvao nao pode fazer nada ao azoto atmosferico porque das duas umas ou ele se perde porque é um gas logo nao é dissolvido ou existe porque foi criado pelas desnitrificao pelas bacterias anareboicas logo sem oxigenio no fundo do aquario e nunca no carvao activo, isto porque a agua que passa por la  esta constantemente a oxigena; ja agora akilo é produzido pela transformaçao de nitratos em azoto atmosferico so ocorre em anareobiose isto em onde nao ha oxigenio. Ja agua uma diminuicao de oxigenio pode aumentar as bacterias percebem por que?
o luso reef diz o carvao propiamente nao remove mas nao podemos dizer que nao, e dps fala as bacterias estao a superficie da agua sao nitrificantes nem que seja na superficie externa. conclusao onde esta a relacao entre o carvao e a superficie da agua e externa nao percebi. Mas pelos menos naquilo que me ensinaram a muito tempo e continuam as bacterias necessitam dum ponto de fixacao nao escamavel. Isto no corpo humano é os dentes os melhores sitios mas na agua, a superficie é o pior sitio para teres bacterias desse tipo em suspensao a evaporacao e as correntes da agua, fazim desaparecer em relacoa atmosfera externa nao percebi. Mas ja agua bacterias desse tipo quanto muito no vidro, estao sim na rocha areao corais(Depende essencialmente os duros) filtro (que nao aconselho mas pronto) as nitrificantes sao por execelente do solo. 
No Joao Magano nitrificação transformação do composto azotico em amonia e dps faz se o ciclo. Acho que essa afirmacao esta menos bem. O azoto tem que ser excretado porque é compostos terminal das proteinas que os peixes e seres vivos ingerem muitos animais tem varias formas do excretar no caso concreto dos peixes é por amonia dps passam para nitritos e dps para nitratos estes ou sao absorividos por materia viva o eliminados anareobicamente. a fixacam o azoto atmosferio é por cianobacterias e outras e nunca se transforma composto azotico em nitritos.
Bem se nao fui explicito desisto.
Espero que sim
Igor Neto

----------


## João Magano

Olá Igor,

Li este teu comentário ontem e não consegui perceber. Hoje reli-o novamente, varias vezes, e continuo sem entender o que queres dizer.
O que é que eu escrevi que está mal ? O que é que o Brian escreveu mal ? E como estaria correcto o que escrevemos mal ?
E porque escreves aqui que a diminuição do nível de Oxigénio pode aumentar o numero de bactérias, se na questão nº 1, onde se pergunta a que pode estar associado o aumento de bactérias, escreveste que nenhuma resposta está correcta, quando uma das respostas possíveis é a diminuição do nível de O2 ?

Procura escrever de um modo mais claro e explicito, receio que assim não se entenda o que queres dizer.

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

De facto também não percebi o teu ponto. Percebo algumas coisas, mas não creio que tenhamos inventado nada.

Podes-te explicar melhor, para podermos conversar um pouco e aprender. Julgo que este é o objectivo destes testes. É aprender.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Igor Neto

ja ta

----------


## Igor Neto

mas eu consultei os livros e cheguei a conclusao o azoto organico é amonia nitritos nitratos e outros que o reef nao tem. O carvao por si so nao elimina mas as bacterias podem se alojar no filtro e elimina-lo porque vivem em aerobise.todavia a mais correcta no meu ver seria os pesticidas porque nao os elimina mas sim os neutraliza.

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Quando refiro superfície não quero de forma alguma dizer superfície da água (isso seria um verdadeiro disparate). Julgo que até nem falei em superfície da água. Desculpem a indução de erro.

Superfície do carvão (superfície externa quanto muito). Os poros do carvão não tÊm dimensão para alojar bactérias, pelo que a superfície externa não é considerada.

Tudo o que é superfície no aquário (tubagens, vidro, Rocha, Areão,...) é um bom local para deposição de bactérias.

Está provado que num sistema cerca de 20-30% da filtração biológica ocorre nas tubagens (depende do sistema e da quantidade de tubagem como é obvio).

Também julgo que ninguém defendeu que o carvão remove o azoto, mas sim o ozono...

O azoto orgânico (lembro-me bastante bem disto) compreende a maioria da matéria orgânica presente no aquário, principalmente proteínas e aminoácidos constituintes das mesmas. Qualquer composto orgânico contendo azoto na sua constituição é considerado como sendo orgânico.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Bem, eu respondi medicamentos!!!  (só 2)

Mas parece que a partir de agora já posso tratar os meus peixes com medicamentos, porque depois o carvão retira :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Abraços

----------

